# Most googled halloween costumes by state



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I found this interesting. I like Washington's choice.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/27/halloween-costumes-googled-most-popular_n_6050592.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maryland is a banana state. I have no idea what that's about......:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess that means you'll see a lot of tots dressed as bananas. There were three states where bananas were tops. Weird, right?


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Medusa is the favorite in Colorado? Really? I never would have guessed it. Kind of makes me want to cruise around looking for medusas.

Maybe the bananas are an indication of wackiness?!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Pennsylvania is Slender Man? Hmm. At least it isn't Sexy Kitten or Pirate Ho. 

Alaska is interesting.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm ashamed of S.C.... I'm moving to North Carolina.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Harley Quinn? Really? How many times has anyone out there seen a Harley Quinn come to their door? I wonder who is doing the googling?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Minions, ehhh?


----------



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

scareme said:


> Harley Quinn? Really? How many times has anyone out there seen a Harley Quinn come to their door? I wonder who is doing the googling?


I was Harley Quinn last year! I think it's because Batman is really popular right now, especially with Gotham just premiring that people are looking in to other female batman characters to avoid being the more popular Catwoman. If the google searches are any indication though, at least on state is going to be surpised to see they aren't as original as they thought!


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Florida going all deadpool


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Maryland is a banana state. I have no idea what that's about......:googly:


:lolkin:
LMAO....

Looking at the list I can't help but think that comic cons and cosplay have something to do with these results.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Medusa? I would hate to see guys dressed up as Medusa.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Seriously CT? Bananas?! WTF?! Isn't this New England? I quit... Totally embarrassed I live here now... Think I'll move to PA - Slenderman is still cool right?


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I didn't see a single hunger games costume, all the Georgians must have decided against them. All I saw was Spiderman.


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Maryland is a banana state. I have no idea what that's about......:googly:


A Banana? Sigh.


----------

